# Canxan Negro Hollow Form



## Steelart99

Popped off a tiny Canxan Negro hollow form this morning. I thought the wood would be a little darker. 3/4" entry hole and "mostly" about 1/8" wall thickness. Man, I don't know how you guys work through these little entry holes ... drove me crazy.

[attachment=16691]

[attachment=16692]

[attachment=16693]


----------



## Kevin

That's superb. I don't know how *you* guys do it either. 

:welldone:


----------



## DKMD

Cool! Definitely an interesting form. What did you finish it with?


----------



## Steelart99

DKMD said:


> Cool! Definitely an interesting form. What did you finish it with?



I just used a friction polish followed by wax. I really need to figure out some good finishes. I have a different bowl that I put shellac on that looks awful. It is getting sanded down and refinished soon.:cray:


----------



## DKMD

For pieces where I don't mind darkening, I like Minwax antique oil... It's practically idiot proof which suits me well.


----------



## Steelart99

DKMD said:


> Cool! Definitely an interesting form. What did you finish it with?



Ha. The shape was defined by the original wedge shaped piece. It was kinda small.


----------



## davduckman2010

super job dan looks great duck


----------



## BurlsorBust

Fantastic. I have worked with Canxan Negro a lot and have found that spray lacquer works the best in my opinion as long as you lay a coat of thinner on first. Straight wax has too.

Almost back so I'll get you out those new pieces too.


----------



## Steelart99

BurlsorBust said:


> Fantastic. I have worked with Canxan Negro a lot and have found that spray lacquer works the best in my opinion as long as you lay a coat of thinner on first. Straight wax has too.
> 
> Almost back so I'll get you out those new pieces too.



Cool .. I'll be out of town next week, but will still check in here.


----------



## BangleGuy

Fantastic!


----------



## termite

hello
please , can everyone here tell me the scientific / latin name of canxan negro .
i tried to find out with google , but no result .
thank you very much 
regards 
horst


----------



## AXEMAN58

If nobody jumps fprth with the answer, you might check with phinds. Pretty sure he can answer that question for ya.


----------



## BurlsorBust

termite said:


> hello
> please , can everyone here tell me the scientific / latin name of canxan negro .
> i tried to find out with google , but no result .
> thank you very much
> regards
> horst



I've bought quite a bit of it over the years and it always comes in as "Canxan Negro" with no further information as to species at all. Its not common and when its available, its usually from 1 burl that was found, cut up and sent to many vendors. I have never seen board lumber available either, which I think is odd because it would be really cool in my opinion with the light/dark colors.

The mystery makes it addicting.


----------

